# Lean ground beef



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2003)

Not sure about where you're at, but where I live the leanest ground beef I could find was 93% lean. Until now that is.

Tonight I was at my regular super and they started stocking 96% lean ground beef!  A 4 oz serving (raw) has 140 kcal, 24g protein, and 4.5g of fat.  That works out to 29% calories from fat.  Compare that to the 93% with 170 kcal, 26g protein, and 8g of fat for the same 4 oz serving, which derives 42% of its calories from fat.

Of course I tried some tonight for dinner, and it tastes great


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

I get my ground sirloin from the local butcher and I literally pic out the piece of sirloin I want grounded.  He cuts all the visible fat and then grinds it for me.  Its not cheap but its the leanest around and the tastiest.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPaul *_
> Not sure about where you're at, but where I live the leanest ground beef I could find was 93% lean. Until now that is.
> 
> Tonight I was at my regular super and they started stocking 96% lean ground beef!  A 4 oz serving (raw) has 140 kcal, 24g protein, and 4.5g of fat.  That works out to 29% calories from fat.  Compare that to the 93% with 170 kcal, 26g protein, and 8g of fat for the same 4 oz serving, which derives 42% of its calories from fat.
> ...



96% is hard to come by, but gold when you find it. Another tip to further reduce the fat by a few grams: Immediately after cooking ground beef ina pan, pour into a strainer and run HOT water over the beef. This will reduce the fat count tremendously as well


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2003)

I always cook my lean ground beef by almost boiling it, then rinsing it in a strainer, to get rid of more fat. A meat cutter recommended it to me!


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lean ground beef*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 96% is hard to come by, but gold when you find it. Another tip to further reduce the fat by a few grams: Immediately after cooking ground beef ina pan, pour into a strainer and run HOT water over the beef. This will reduce the fat count tremendously as well


I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Lean ground beef*



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2003)

I make the ground beef as patties and grill them, and I see the fat dripping


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

I do the same thing as Leslie and Jill.  I purchase Laura's lean beef.  It's awsome.  Steak, hamburger etc...

4oz.  160 Calories.  Calories from fat:  80
14%total fat
21% cholesterol
3%Sodium
0% Carb
21 gr. protien
20% Iron


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2003)

Laura's lean is great. She even has a steak line in some stores. Her top round steak only has 4.5 g fat as opposed to regular store bought's 7g


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

I get pissed off though when they're out of stock.  Everytime I go in the store I purchase it all.  If I don't by the time I'm ready to get more, it's all gone and the shipment won't be coming for a while.  Anyway.  Had it happen, ticked me off.  Now, I eliminate it and stock up.  Especially when I'm preparing for a comp.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lean ground beef*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 96% is hard to come by, but gold when you find it. Another tip to further reduce the fat by a few grams: Immediately after cooking ground beef ina pan, pour into a strainer and run HOT water over the beef. This will reduce the fat count tremendously as well



Great tip Leslie.  BTW, where in Jersey are you?  I'm close to Philly.  ShopRite is the food chain that just started stocking their own label 96% lean.

-Paul


----------



## icekool (Oct 10, 2003)

I was glad to read some of the above because I thought that I was the only one to get really peed off when the store only has 90% lean vs. 95% lean, I never buy the former and always insist on the latter and even moan to the guys in the store & often get them to go & check the storeroom etc..

nice to read comments from like minded folks


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lean ground beef*



> 96% is hard to come by, but gold when you find it.


 wow, that sucks, thats all i have if i dont have bison!


----------

